# Build your own Cutting/Ironing Board



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Its gotten to the point where I need a more consistent and organized work space. I was reading on ironing and came across a posting a lady had about her Ironing/Cutting board, but also said they were very expensive. 

I thought to myself I have enough Plywood and scrap wood to build something here at home.

Can someone point me in a direction of how to go about doing this; what would be the best set up, sizes, etc..?
Do you have a similar table and may I see pictures of it for ideas?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the plans for a simple circular cutting table that I tried to get a guy to build for me and he backed out. The idea is to cut two circles, one a bit smaller than the other. Place a lazy susan in the middle and glue a cutting mat to the top. I have seen the bare lazy susans in the hardware stores in different sizes, so one could make almost any size they want. I think the plans called for a 36 inch circle for the top.
That way you can turn the board in any direction you want to. The only problem I see is the weight of the wood. To my thinking it needs to be some kind of very light weight wood.

Elaine


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our local quilting store has them for sale. The owner's husband makes them. You need teflon fabric, it's silver. I'm sure you could find another (heavy) fabric that could work if the teflon isn't available. You need some kind of batting, and a plywood board. You cover the board with the bat, turn the corners down and over like a sheet, and staple it all down on the wrong side. Then, you take your teflon fabric which should be a little larger than the bat so that all of the bat is covered, and fold it over like a sheet, tighten and staple it down on the wrong side. Voila! :You can probably find a video on U-tube and more than one way to make them.

I intend to make a couple for myself. I'd like one that is long enough to iron fabric as it comes off the bolt, so 55 to 60". Probably 12" wide, but might do 18". My second one would be about 12 x 12, maybe a little larger. I'd have the small one next to my sewing machine so I can press seams as I go.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

OP, is this a special kind of ironing board? I didn't see a link, showing any kinds. Then second poster talked about a round, lazy susan idea, that didn't make sense to me. So I am confused about what you truly want. Are you a seamstress who makes a lot of certain kinds of items? Doing yard goods over apparel, would certainly change the kind of surface, shape of board you want to iron on.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont understand the lazy Susan either. Maybe if you have a picture?

And Im just looking for a basic craft/a little apparel table. I want something that I can stand/sit at and cut/measure on one side (work area) and iron on the other. 

With my current set up Im in one room cutting on the floor, having to get up, walk in another room, iron, repeat.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

BTW - you don't need the Teflon coated fabric - I thought I did and searched for it - and instead found a bunch of quilting sites where folks talked about how it wasn't good for quilting.

So I bought several yards of ticking instead. I did buy the ironing board inserts - used two of them side by side underneath.

This is removable, and the "leg" folds. it would be removed if I ever need to open up the treadle bed. Does not look much like a spare bedroom. . . 













this is my other ironing station -just a premade ironing pad on a piece of plywood. I used cabinet grade plywood so it would be less likely to warp up.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

http://karenssewingroom.blogspot.com/2013/01/ironing-station.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting that site - I found the replacement to my hatched steam iron! I've been using it as a dry iron for some time as it leaked, but the plate is falling off so it's time for a new iron!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

OP, you may be happier with two items, a cutting table and an ironing board, table board, that you can sit or stand at. My old ironing board has height adjustable legs, so I can have it tall to stand and iron on, or drop it WAY down, to be used as a small table. Board legs will flatten all the way, for easy storage on one end, in a narrow slot by the shelves or hang it up by one end.

Husband made me a cutting table out of a 4ft x 8ft Melamine sided piece of panel from the lumber yard. Board is kind of heavy, needs two people to move it. But the plastic Melamine is smooth, easy to clean, slide fabric to where you need it. Husband just laid it over a rectangular, 2x4 wood frame to keep it level, had legs on each corner. There are a couple pieces of board on the bottom side, which hold it in place on the frame. He put white colored quarter-round trim from the lumber yard around the edges, so they are smooth to work over. I had him make it taller, like a kitchen counter, to let me walk around it while working. There is not much leaning down, when laying out fabric, cutting out patterns. MUCH easier on your back!

I had already tried using the dining room table and ONCE cut out a pattern on the floor. NEVER again, that floor about killed me!! The cutting table was inexpensive to get the parts, pretty easy for him to assemble, and LOVELY to use. Table gets use for other things like Christmas gift wrapping, framing pictures, so easy to work on. I got one of the BIG Jo-Ann cutting mats, so it fits on the table, handy for measurements and using the rolling cutters.

I am just pointing out that a sitting height and a standing height, that are comfortable to work at, are quite different. I don't know if you could get both things in one package. Older, used ironing boards are easy to come by at thrift stores, yard sales, and you can buy or make a new cover easily. Or just cut out the shape best suiting what you iron, squared on both ends for yard goods, more tapered on one end for apparel, from a thick board or plywood, put a cover on with thick padding. Cotton quilt batting might be good padding, will take a LOT of heat, with the silver heat tolerant fabric for the top layer. You can staple the cover on or be more fancy with elastic edging to keep it in place during use. Also pre-made ironing covers are readily available at the box stores.

I do like that wall mounted iron holder in the photo! Might be needing one of those myself!!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Would you mind posting a picture goodhors?

I have an ironing board that folds down from behind a door, and its nice for already sewn items, but Id like something that I can iron a larger piece on. 
...maybe if I could make a cutting table with a removable ironing top? 
Does that sound possible?

Space is limited, unless I use the corner of my kitchen, but since my house is fully open, Im afraid it would be an eyesore (Im planning on putting the house on the market soon, so Ive been trying to make rhyme and reason with arranging and decorating  )


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm planning on making just the board part and storing it (under a bed or in a closet) when not in use. I'll use the backs of two chairs to set it on when needed. This way, if I want to sit I can use the arms of chairs to bring it lower.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

From what I've read of your projects so far, you have been primarily doing apparel sewing, not quilts. If that is correct, then a traditional ironing board would probably suit you the best. If you want a larger surface, cover a piece of plywood appx. 2 x 4-1/2 feet and lay it on top of a free-standing ironing board. That is what we used at the quilting retreat I attended and it was suprisingly stable. The benefit is it will all disassemble and fold up to be put away when you are showing the house. Here's a pic of the underneath, although I think I'd be more comfortable if the top wasn't as long compared to the ironing board as this one shows.

If you are determined to have both a cutting board and ironing station in one, consider buying a folding 6' table. Lay a cutting mat on one half (no need to anchor it down). Make the other half for ironing. In that situation, I'd buy a thin piece of plywood for the ironing side to protect the table, pad and cover it, and then attach it to one side of the table. Again, it all could be folded and put away when needed.


----------

